# Sticky  installing se-r sideskirts on an SE. 56k noooo!



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok, i got these from a junkyard for $50, and the hardware i got from nissan was $25. took me about 4 hours. if any SE guys have read on nissanperformancemag, those guys say its simple and no drilling is required. my b14 had NO previous holes for the sideskirt tabs, so maybe my 95 was different. anyways, here it is

stuff youll need









before









hold skirts up and mark where to drill









drill and put in angled tabs like so


















from underneath, i used regular old phillips head screws and washers to screw the sideskirts into the tabs...not too tight or they angle all weird.

front 2 screws go in..angle wheel and you wont have to take it off









first half done










now onto the back half...









3" exhaust ahhh! haha









double sided tape. i used a razor to cut it in half, cause it was too wide. you only need the tape to be about 1/2" wide









install tab on back wheelwell









ever seen an SE model with 4 wheel disks? i havent. they weere stock baby! haha









done! dont mind the dents haha. its a 95. cmon!!


















i really hopes this helps some people. i have searched here,sr20forums, and google to try to figure out how to install these the way nissanperformance mag did. anyways, hope yall like it...maybe some 1.6 kids will benefit haha


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

what happened to your wheels man?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what wheels?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

STICKY!!!! Very nice!! I've been looking for something like this for about a year. Nice job!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....for specifics.....what size drill bit is that?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Gimp said:


> Okay....for specifics.....what size drill bit is that?


also might want to list the part #'s for all the hardware you bought.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Gimp said:


> Okay....for specifics.....what size drill bit is that?


you dork! haha. the drillbit package is in the first pic. its the perfect size. you have to widin it a lil bit, then tap the tabs in with a hammer.

xbrandonx, ill get those part numbers. i only used the tabs underneath and the wheelwell tabs. the rest, like screws, can be bought anywhere.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> xbrandonx, ill get those part numbers. i only used the tabs underneath and the wheelwell tabs. the rest, like screws, can be bought anywhere.


Just trying to make sure the sticky is as useful as possible. Nice cosmetic upgrade for the person on the board that probably cares the least about cosmetics :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i know..im not THAT anti ricer am i? subtle mods do it for me. anyways, mike young said he wants to put this in the next issue of NPM, so watch out for that fellas. i got more pics that ill put in there

im gonna save all the info that isnt listed until the next issue of npm...cause mike said so haha

but if anyone needs help, they can PM me


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Stuck and moved to cosmetic for a great post!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha i know..im not THAT anti ricer am i?


yes, you are. lol

I'm sure they didn't add THAT much weight.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they are like less than 10lbs...haha

im not an anti-weight nazi..im a firm believer in full interiors when racing..but thats just me. i hate those hondas that have 1 seat and a gauge cluster and are daily driven. thats cool for a drag car, but damn


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> they are like less than 10lbs...haha
> 
> im not an anti-weight nazi..im a firm believer in full interiors when racing..but thats just me. i hate those hondas that have 1 seat and a gauge cluster and are daily driven. thats cool for a drag car, but damn


just hit the gym to make up for it! :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im already only 160 lbs haha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im already only 160 lbs haha


135 here...hit the gym  

ps, is your car daily driven as well?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea its a daily driver...cant you tell by the dirt and dents? haha


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

I did the same swap like 2 years ago and i had to axopy the sh*t out of it because there def are no mounting points as NPM suggests. But anwho good job yours look nicer than mine.

cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks great! Did you need to use specific nissan hardware?

I did exactly what you did but drilled in normal screws. Works for me


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

infazorak said:


> Very clean look. You were lucky that the sideskirts were the same color as your car. Otherwise painting would have been a be-otch.
> 
> Doubt I'd do it on my Sentra GLE, but they look good on a 200SX.



I just did this yesterday. I bought em from Lemon and They've been sitting in my garage for a while. The paint didnt come out perfect, but it will work for now. Just some duplicolor white and some clear coat. 

There were definitely no mounting points on my 98 200sx SE either. But it was a pretty easy install, even for me.  Ill get a picture up sometime today.

Putting these on made me realize how badly i need some new wheels.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

She needs a wash badly...

can anyone suggest a good clear coat to use? somethin nice and glossy. The duplicolor auto clear was pretty weak.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Clean look*

Very clean look. You were lucky that the sideskirts were the same color as your car. Otherwise painting would have been a be-otch. 

Doubt I'd do it on my Sentra GLE, but they look good on a 200SX.


----------



## RaverVampire (Nov 1, 2007)

thinkin of doin it to my 98 200SX SE 
if i dont go for a custom made body kit 
eh i dunno yet
but ur job looks shaweet bro


----------



## nerddason (Apr 29, 2012)

Subtle and improves looks. Any pics with matching wheels  jk


----------

